# Pelly to set up design school at UC Irvine...



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

the most interesting piece of news I heard over the weekend. Charles W. Pelly, Industrial Design Director of Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, and also founder of BMW/DesignWorks USA is going to set up a design school at UC Irvine in the next couple of years. The institution will hopefully attract more students into the automotive design industry. 

Charles is the mentor/teacher of Fisker (designer of Z8), Bangle (currently director of BMW Design) and Chapman (art director of BMW/DesignWorks).


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Thank god, a Vince thread that has nothing to do with Alpina :thumb:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Did I mention the lead designer at Alpina graduated from Art Center under Pelly too? (j/k)


----------

